# Real Madrid campione d'Europa 2015/2016.



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Real Madrid è campione d'Europa 2015/2016. La squadra di Zidane ha battuto l'Atletico Madrid ai calci di rigore. Tempi regolamentari e supplementari si sono chiusi sul punteggio di 1-1. Gol di Sergio Ramos e Carrasco. 

Per il Real Madrid è l'undicesima coppa dei campioni della sua storia.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Real sta all'Atletico come il Milan stava all'Inter.


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Partita rubata


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Partita davvero rubata comunque..certo che sto Oblak.. peggio di Abbiati.


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

Una delle finali più brutte di sempre, i rigori pure.
Oblak penso non abbia mai parato un rigore in vita sua, pareva un sedicenne alle prime armi.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Però vaffancuore, l'Atletico è stato il miglior alleato del Real, buttando fuori le due squadre favorite e probabilmente più forti. Per poi ovviamente perdere in finale.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Maggio 2016)

Meritava la vittoria l'Atletico,ma simpatizzo Real,non posso dire di non essere contenta. Comunque partita brutta.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma dai su...


----------



## Kaw (28 Maggio 2016)

Sarebbe stato bello se avesse vinto l'Atletico, ai rigori poi fa ancora più male. Dispiace.

Quindi Emery viene al Milan ora?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

Hanno perso una finale per colpa di quell'idiota di portiere


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia Zidane che vince la coppa da allenatore mamma mia ma no comment proprio  .


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Zidane campione d'Europa non si può vedere.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

Questi maledetti vanno a 11. Onore all'Atletico e a Simeone. Meritavano sicuramente loro. L'arbitraggio è stato scandaloso ma alla fine hanno vinto i più forti.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Maggio 2016)

peccato...l'atletico la strameritava...perdere ancora contro il Real poi...una botta devastante....cioè se perdessi 2 finali di champions con l'inter io mi darei al Curling


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Non si può nel 2016 vedere 3 ERRORI ARBITRALI in finale di coppa dei campioni , è uno scandalo .


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zidane campione d'Europa non si può vedere.



Di Matteo 2.0


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zidane campione d'Europa non si può vedere.



Ulteriori lacrime juventine..


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

Zidane è un grande allenatore


----------



## The Ripper (28 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zidane campione d'Europa non si può vedere.



Meglio Zidane che Di Matteo, scusa eh...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Maggio 2016)

Godo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

Una delle più brutte partite di sempre


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2016)

L'Atletico ha perso per colpa di Oblak, sembrava uno spaventapasseri dai!


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> peccato...l'atletico la strameritava...perdere ancora contro il Real poi...una botta devastante....cioè se perdessi 2 finali di champions con l'inter io mi darei al Curling



ci stavo pensando, cioè se noi nel 2007 avessimo perso ancora, ai rigori, con il Liverpool, mamma mia......non oso immaginare come l'avrei presa. 

poracci, dopo aver fatto fuori le squadre migliori, perdere così...


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Pippo Zidane campione è un abominio, poi però penso che la coppa l'hanno vinta anche di Matteo e Benitez....

comunque non so se Zizou ci sarà al mondiale per club...certo con quella rosa pure uno scemo vincerebbe, allenare il Real è semplice, basta essere amico dei senatori e fargli fare quel che vogliono in campo.


----------



## eldero (28 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Una delle più brutte partite di sempre



Finale di Bari del 91 nettamente peggio....


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Atletico ha perso per colpa di Oblak, sembrava uno spaventapasseri dai!



Ugiakw a navas semplicemente Juanfran ha calciato sul palo .


----------



## Aragorn (28 Maggio 2016)

In pratica il Real è diventato Campione d'Europa con il minimo sforzo. L'Atletico gli elimina le due rivali più pericolose, aiutini in finale e vittoria ai rigori. Decisamente più culo che anima.


----------



## marionep (28 Maggio 2016)

partita di mierda, con la ciliegina sulla torta di vedere un portiere che non si tuffa su nessuno dei cinque rigori.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma non è ora che Simeone tenti un'altra esperienza?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Certo che vincere la CL dopo essere arrivato in finale dopo aver affrontato Roma, Wolsburg e City... mamma mia.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non è ora che Simeone tenti un'altra esperienza?



Campopiano ti legge ahahahah. Vai a vedere cosa ha appena chiesto a un tifoso.


----------



## Kaw (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Real è stato fortunatissimo nel percorso, perchè non avrebbe mai vinto se avesse affrontato Bayern, Barca o Juve, in pratica queste squadre o si sono eliminate tra loro o le ha fatte fuori l'Atletico, che poi ha perso in finale.
Il Real invece tra Roma, Wolfsburg e City in pratica ha fatto l'Europa League...


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che vincere la CL dopo essere arrivato in finale dopo aver affrontato Roma, Wolsburg e City... mamma mia.



E' stata abbastanza pilotata quest'anno.


----------



## Snake (28 Maggio 2016)

se l'Atletico non schierava nessuno in porta faceva prima


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Maggio 2016)

Peccato, tifavo Atletico


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> se l'Atletico non schierava nessuno in porta faceva prima



ahahahahhahaah quanto rosichi


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> se l'Atletico non schierava nessuno in porta faceva prima



Incredibile. La lezione PSV non è servita a nulla..contro gli olandesi 10 rigori e lui sempre fermo al centro..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile. La lezione PSV non è servita a nulla..contro gli olandesi 10 rigori e lui sempre fermo al centro..



Pazzesco. Ma almeno dico perché cavolo non ti butti in un angolo


----------



## sballotello (29 Maggio 2016)

La champions non è roba per squadrette come atletico Madrid, Juventus ect.


----------



## patriots88 (29 Maggio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Partita rubata



Rubata dove di grazia?
il gol di Ramos è in fuorigioco ma poi si son mangiati due volte il raddoppio nei regolamentari.
l'atletico ha sbagliato completamente partita. simeone deve ringraziare Carrasco (migliore in campo dell'atletico) altrimenti sarebbe finita facile nei 90.

alla fine meritava di vincerla di più due anni fa rispetto a stasera.

la partita in se è stata brutta. Pero' è difficile trovare una finale di champions spettacolare. 
In più c'era un afa terribile oggi a milano che ha tagliato le gambe ai giocatori.

alla fine l'unico che meritava di vincerla è sato Ronaldo che seppur protagonista di una partita indegna ce li ha portati in finale praticamente da solo.


----------



## juventino (29 Maggio 2016)

Passerà alla storia come la Champions vinta in modo più fortunoso di sempre (non mi riferisco solo a stasera), negarlo significa essere im malafede.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Io tifavo Real.
Supremazia tecnica.
Come la nostra negli anni d'oro.
La seconda squadra di Milano invece l'ha sempre messa sulla grinta e l'intimidazione.
Ha vinto il bene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Rubata dove di grazia?
> il gol di Ramos è in fuorigioco ma poi si son mangiati due volte il raddoppio nei regolamentari.
> l'atletico ha sbagliato completamente partita. simeone deve ringraziare Carrasco (migliore in campo dell'atletico) altrimenti sarebbe finita facile nei 90.
> 
> ...



quoto


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Io tifavo Real.
> Supremazia tecnica.
> Come la nostra negli anni d'oro.
> La seconda squadra di Milano invece l'ha sempre messa sulla grinta e l'intimidazione.
> Ha vinto il bene.



esatto, mi ha ricordato il vecchio Milan, troppa nostalgia


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esatto, mi ha ricordato il vecchio Milan, troppa nostalgia


Anche a me.
Adesso il ritmo è decisamente superiore, ma tecnicamente siamo stati anche più forti se possibile.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Maggio 2016)

cmq ragazzi...30 milioni per Danilo...una ciofeca allucinante...fino a quando ci saranno squadre che possono permettersi certe spese è difficilissimo


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi...30 milioni per Danilo...una ciofeca allucinante...fino a quando ci saranno squadre che possono permettersi certe spese è difficilissimo



Danilo è tipo alex Sandro della giuve però gioca nellaltra fascia, fatica a difendere ma quando spinge è un gran bel terzino, avercelo


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi...30 milioni per Danilo...una ciofeca allucinante...fino a quando ci saranno squadre che possono permettersi certe spese è difficilissimo


Se Vrsaljko, che è bravo per carità, vale 20.
Danilo a 30 è tutt'altro che una fregatura.
Il croato è bravo in difesa, ma davanti ha le statistiche di Abate, mi pare abbia fatto un solo assist vincente nell'ultimo campionato.
Danilo è bravo pure davanti.
La Juve ha speso lo stesso per Alex Sandro, che davanti è un fenomeno, ma in difesa...Allegri infatti lo schiera solo nel 352.
I prezzi sono questi ormai.
Pure Bruno Peres, non costa 30, ma 25 si.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Danilo è tipo alex Sandro della giuve però gioca nellaltra fascia, fatica a difendere ma quando spinge è un gran bel terzino, avercelo


A me sembra molto più attento in difesa.
Ma davanti meno prorompente dello juventino, che ha un controllo palla degno di un trequartista...


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Se Vrsaljko, che è bravo per carità, vale 20.
> Danilo a 30 è tutt'altro che una fregatura.
> Il croato è bravo in difesa, ma davanti ha le statistiche di Abate, mi pare abbia fatto un solo assist vincente nell'ultimo campionato.
> Danilo è bravo pure davanti.
> ...



Che?! Vrsaljko ha un gran bel destro, altroché. Danilo invece mi pare proprio sopravvalutatissimo, Carvajal, che è appena un buon terzino , gli dà tranquillamente le piste.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> A me sembra molto più attento in difesa.
> Ma davanti meno prorompente dello juventino, che ha un controllo palla degno di un trequartista...



si è più fisico, più possente, non voglio bestemmiare ma tipo un maicon, invece alx sandro è quasi un esterno di centrocampo


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che?! Vrsaljko ha un gran bel destro, altroché. Danilo invece mi pare proprio sopravvalutatissimo, Carvajal, che è appena un buon terzino , gli dà tranquillamente le piste.



Forse dovresti riguardarti qualche partita di Vrsaljko.
Sbaglia un sacco di cross.
Anche l'anno scorso, con Zaza, bravo di testa non mise assieme più di un paio di cross decisivi.
Carvajal è fortissimo dai.
Se lui è appena buono, vuol dire che nel mondo se ne salvano in 5.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2016)

Danilo è stato proprio indecente stasera. Ora capisco perchè è stato panchinato.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Danilo è stato proprio indecente stasera. Ora capisco perchè è stato panchinato.


Stasera male, ma è bravo.
Un terzino vero.
Difende con attenzione, si spinge con diligenza e piede educato.
Non è un'ala spacciata per terzino tecnico.

Lo ricordo nel Santos, lui, Neymar, Ganso, Felipe Anderson, André, Bruno Peres e un mediano fortissimo, Arouca, che si è perso, uno squadrone!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Maggio 2016)

> si è più fisico, più possente, non voglio bestemmiare ma tipo un maicon


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Forse dovresti riguardarti qualche partita di Vrsaljko.
> Sbaglia un sacco di cross.
> Anche l'anno scorso, con Zaza, bravo di testa non mise assieme più di un paio di cross decisivi.
> Carvajal è fortissimo dai.
> Se lui è appena buono, vuol dire che nel mondo se ne salvano in 5.



Il Sassuolo in questi due anni l'ho seguito parecchio per questioni fantacalcistiche e ti assicuro che Vrsaljko il cross col piede forte lo ha eccome.
Cioè, dai..


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Stasera male, ma è bravo.
> Un terzino vero.
> Difende con attenzione, si spinge con diligenza e piede educato.
> Non è un'ala spacciata per terzino tecnico.
> ...



c'erano anche robinho e ze love


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo in questi due anni l'ho seguito parecchio per questioni fantacalcistiche e ti assicuro che Vrsaljko il cross col piede forte lo ha eccome.
> Cioè, dai..


I video lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Anche la più pippa sembra un fenomeno, domani dal pc ricontrollo le sue statistiche offensive.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> c'erano anche robinho e ze love


Pure il portiere scarsissimo del Napoli


----------



## Jaqen (29 Maggio 2016)

Se vinceva l'interista a San Siro rosicavo tutta l'estate. Meglio così.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Visto il video, col Sassuolo conto 2 assist in croce.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Pure il portiere scarsissimo del Napoli



per il brasileirao era uno squadrone, io allora lo seguivo, c'era pure alex sandro in quel santos anche se solo per 6 mesi, poi centrale edu dracena, a centrocampo oltre il mediano fortissimo (arouca) avevano pure elano e davanti keirrison che in italia fu una meteora


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Visto il video, col Sassuolo conto 2 assist in croce.



Ma l'assist dipende da una miriade di fattori: l'attaccante si è mosso coi tempi giusti? Il difensore avversario? Il portiere ha fatto il miracolo? Guarda piuttosto la pulizia nel calcio del croato, guarda che cross mette anche venendo in corsa, è ottimo anche a creare superiorità numerica sulla fascia prima di crossare.


----------



## Coripra (29 Maggio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Il Real è stato fortunatissimo nel percorso, perchè non avrebbe mai vinto se avesse affrontato Bayern, Barca o Juve, in pratica queste squadre o si sono eliminate tra loro o le ha fatte fuori l'Atletico, che poi ha perso in finale.
> Il Real invece tra Roma, Wolfsburg e City in pratica ha fatto l'Europa League...



Un po' come noi in Cippa Italia


----------



## Serginho (29 Maggio 2016)

Per decenni si sforzavano al massimo e non vincevano mai, ora vincono pur non meritando


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Per decenni si sforzavano al massimo e non vincevano mai, ora vincono pur non meritando



E questo è il calcio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2016)

Raga, Oblak era spaesato ai calci di rigore perché non non aveva la difesa davanti, è comprensibile, dai 



Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non è ora che Simeone tenti un'altra esperienza?


Esatto. Fossi in lui lascerei questa stessa estate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2016)

Contento per la vittoria del Real che hanno vinto contro il destino, ogni coincidenza portava all'Atletico (la vendetta per due anni prima, il fatto che chi ha battuto il Bayern negli ultimi anni ha poi vinto la Champions, oppure che chi ha eliminato Guardiola in Champions poi l'ha vinta ecc.ecc.).
Grande, grandissimo risultato per il Real Madrid che, senza di questa, sarebbe stato l'ennesimo disastro.

Mi dispiace per l'Atletico, una squadra che mi gasa di brutto, mi ricorda le squadre Italiane fino a 10 anni fa e hanno fatto una Champions irripetibile. Sarebbe bello se la vincessero il prossimo anno, ma mi sembra impossibile.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2016)

peccato per l'atletico, meritavano di alzare la coppa!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Tre finale e tutte sconfitte.. questi sono peggio dei gobbi o del Benfica.. poveracci mi fanno pena.

Questa volta, a differenza del 2014, non sono stati sfortunati. Hanno sbagliato un rigore che avrebbe portato 1-1 e probabilmente avrebbero vinto.


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tre finale e tutte sconfitte.. questi sono peggio dei gobbi o del Benfica.. poveracci mi fanno pena.
> 
> Questa volta, a differenza del 2014, non sono stati sfortunati. Hanno sbagliato un rigore che avrebbe portato 1-1 e probabilmente avrebbero vinto.



questa volta sono stati ladrati


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> questa volta sono stati ladrati


----------



## hiei87 (29 Maggio 2016)

Mi spiace perchè la Champions del Real è stata piuttosto anonima. A differenza delle vincitrici degli ultimi 3 anni, non ha mai dato la sensazione di essere una squadra veramente forte. Nessun acuto degno di nota.
L'Atletico, con i suoi limiti, ha compiuto invece le due vere imprese di questa Champions, eliminando le favorite.
Complimenti a Zidane. Il suo successo non mi stupisce. Quando è stato nominato allenatore del Real, in molti citavano i fallimenti di altri ex campioni buttati nella mischia senza gavetta, ma, conoscendo il francese, la sua intelligenza e la sua mentalità vincente, era prevedibile che si trattasse di un allenatore più vicino a un Seedorf, se non un Guardiola, piuttosto che a un Inzaghi o un Maradona...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Lollo interista (29 Maggio 2016)

Simeone forse poteva giocarsela con Carrasco sin dall'inizio, il Real ha difficoltà a pressare e catturare la palla, potevano giocarsela meglio sin dall'inizio. Ma comunque è stato bravo a correggere in corsa, fatto sta che l'atletico è tipo Paperino


----------



## enne (29 Maggio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Simeone forse poteva giocarsela con Carrasco sin dall'inizio, il Real ha difficoltà a pressare e catturare la palla, potevano giocarsela meglio /QUOTE]
> 
> Non sarebbe stato 'cholistico'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobi (29 Maggio 2016)

finale rubata. 1 a 0 in fuorigioco, Rigore per il mani di Ramos non dato, almeno un cartellino Rosso per il Real.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> finale rubata. 1 a 0 in fuorigioco, Rigore per il mani di Ramos non dato, almeno un cartellino Rosso per il Real.



il rosso di ramos no dai, il gallo è giusto, il gol in fuorigioco è vero ma è una questione millimetrica, è anche vero che il rigore all'atletico è dubbio anche se può benissimo starci, per me l'arbitro è stato perfetto, davvero bravissimo, l'unico errore lo ha fatto il guardalinee in quel fuorigioco ma era difficile


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>



perchè non vi mettete in porta voi e li parate, parateli voi i rigori contro i giocatori del real..


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


>



gia un fuorigioco semplicissimo da sbandierare


----------



## fra29 (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perchè non vi mettete in porta voi e li parate, parateli voi i rigori contro i giocatori del real..



Nessuno chiede di pararli ma nemmeno di non scegliere mai un palo e provarci..


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Real Madrid come somma di campioni è probabilmente la squadra top in Europa, oltre l'11 titolare ha una serie impressionante di giocatori che sarebbero titolari ovunque..nel complesso però non hanno mai dato l'impressione di essere dominanti, di surclassare gli avversari, anzi spesso sembra che senza CR7 non sappiano che pesci pigliare..Per questo trovo surreale pensare che in 3 anni hanno vinto due champions e fatto una semifinale con la Juve..poi però vado a vedere il percorso di quest'anno e dico: ok, campioni..però la fortuna ha giocato un ruolo molto più che chiave nei sorteggi..
Mi spaice per l'Atletico che era la vera squadra che si meritava il successo per il percorso fatto (e anche per la finale)..


----------

